# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Про молочные зубки

## Домик в деревне

По мотивам обсуждения кариеса в Кушаем сами
вот статья http://domrebenok.ru/alina/2011/03/1...bshhiy-narkoz/

----------


## kiara

Да, очень содержательная статья.
И я согласна с тем, что крепким зубам кариес не грозит. У меня у старшего сына - его нет вообще, стоматолога посетили первый раз в 13 лет для решения проблемы с постоянным жевательным зубом, который вышел с аномалией в строении - страшного ничего, но мог бы попортить прикус и помешать остальным. А у меня с мужем, при этом, с зубами ахтунг всегда был(((мы любимые клиенты стоматолога)
А вот у мелкого эмаль слабая, и таки появилось это чертово белое пятно, я его увидела, потому что тщательно осматривала и замечала, что на этом зубе вечно налет собирается. Заказали Тусмусс.
Кстати - москвичам можно здесь его купить http://dentashop.ru/magazin.html?page=shop.index (это бооольшой, скажу я вам, дефицит у нас в стране, не закупают почти, пиарят в основном РОКС, хотя он коварнее, слабее и менее эффективен именно для малышей). И у нас в городе, к сожалению, нет таких замечательных врачей...В детской стоматологии с малышами разговор короткий и весьма плачевный..
В бывшем "Смайлике" - доктор детская оч хорошая тетя, но с крошками типа год-два не особо хочет возиться.Мультики врубит - ну кто их в год смотрит((((
Я дважды была там, когда только мне "показалось", что странное это дело - налет и только на одном зубе и вечно собирается и мне "кажется", что это не с проста и почему-то краешек не ровный у зубика...Посмеялась, скривилась и отправила...ждать...
Салфетки очищающие тоже хорошая вещь, я брала Органик, как вылезли зубки, так и чистила. И Роксовский гель используем без фтора. И щеточки Сплатовские для мелких сейчас. И БАД хороший пьем регулярно. И пища у нас правильная. А сейчас еще кедровое масло используем и живицу.
Но увы - эмаль слабая, видимо, и с этим приходится считаться. Расскажу, как у нас будут дела с Тусмусом.
Вот бы где найти гемоепата хорошего, чтобы поддержал нам это все дело...Никто не посоветует?

----------


## kazangi

Тусмус у нас есть, хорошая штука, когда у Ульки начались проблемы с зубами, им курс промазали и все остановилось. Покупали его в Смайлике, кстати, они привозят.

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, просветите! Я как-то вопросом выбора пасты сильно не заморачивалась. Пользуемся детским рокс. С эмалью всё вроде нормально, но есть кариес. Может есть какие-то средства, чтобы он не распространялся на другие зубки? Или это должен назначить стоматолог? В детской стоматологии на Вилонова, мне естесственно, ничего такого не предлагали.

----------


## kiara

Для малышей - сейчас самое эффективное (ну кроме лечения) это глубокое ликвид-фторирование ( не путать с покрытием фторосодержащим лаком ). Кариес будет поражать те зубки, где хуже эмаль или уже есть микроповреждение, чтобы этого избежать полезно Тусмус тоже применять.
Я все сайты проф.стоматологические излазила, пишут, что лучше ликвида нет сейчас ничего!

----------


## olga_s

сыну 1,2. месяца три назад заметила на зубе-резце темноватое пятнышко - скорее бежевое - еле-еле различимое, но все-таки оно есть. это ЧТО? кариес? сладкого не едим(( что делать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оля, а вот это дефект эмали, на сколько я понимаю. У сына такая же вещь, пятнышки появляться стали прям очень рано. У дочки такого нет. Пишут, что так заложилось еще в беременность и просто профилактически зубки нужно обрабатывать и прочищать, ну и наблюдать, как оно дальше будет. У кого-то зубки просто такую фактуру имеют и не беспокоят, у кого-то это расползается по нескольким зубикам.
Может, девочки, еще чего напишут.

----------


## kiara

Ну вот у нас как раз с этого все и началось и закончилось двумя коронками на резцы через 3 года((
Мы за эти три года применяли курсами Тусмусс, не знаю, был ли от него толк, но эмаль все равно тихонько повреждалась все это время....хотя и держалось все в пределах нормы три года. И у нас был всегда один резец поврежден, а где-то летом повредился и рядом сидящий, т.е. я сделала вывод, что это не просто фактура зубика, это может серьезно повреждать и все зубки...
Оля, это не от сладкого, это да - дефект заложен еще внутриутробно. Но имеет смысл ночью,во сне, когда слюноотделение практически отсутствует, после ГВ протирать эти зубки спец.салфетками (например Органик или еще какие подобные, с ксилитом), чтобы снять налет. И есть смысл узнать о фторировании зубика. Но только не о серебрении! Ну и конечно днем чистить хорошо. Потому как эта зараза вполне себе может стать из некариозного изменения кариозным. Тут чем раньше-тем лучше (я жутко жалею, что мы в год тогда еще не дознались до истины, все сидели, ждали чего-то...вот, дождались коронок, но хорошо, что хоть так, а не "пеньков" или того хуже - удалений)
Мы в "отзывах о врачах" в сентябре обсуждали как раз клинику московскую, где мы с Ку и Оля с Гошиком "чинили" деткам зубики. Посмотри.

----------


## olga_s

спасибо большое, Оксана! а в Смайлике фторирование делают?

----------


## kiara

На здоровье!
Когда я была с Ку в его годик, то нам не сделали, ибо нужно сидеть с открытым ртом некоторое время, у нас этот номер не прошел бы...Отправили ждать...
Может сейчас по-другому, узнайте, а лучше покажитесь с Веней к ним.
Здоровья вашим зубикам!!!
*кстати - в Калуге можно в розницу теперь купить супер-щетки Курапрокс!!!Цена, конечно выше, чем в СП, но не смертельно) В аптеке "Старый город" на Дзержинке. Щетки, реально - суперкласс, скажу я вам!!!!

----------


## polya

про ликвид-фторирование: да, там нужно с открытым ртом сидеть и довольно долго. Нам 2 - но это тоже не наш вариант.

Про серебрение тоже читала, что в таком случае оно только хуже может сделать.

Оксана, а чем плох фтор-лак?

Мы пока чистим-чистим, мажем тусс-мусум и роксом и пьем жидкий кальций+магний+цинк.

----------


## olga_s

Оксана, спасибо за наводку про щетку))) а про пасту что посоветуешь?

----------


## olga_s

смотрите что нашла http://natur-life.ru/naturportal/145/6585/

----------


## olga_s

кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает про холистическую стоматологию?

----------


## olga_s

тут обсуждение про коррекцию питания http://natur-life.ru/forum/index.php...1465&PAGEN_1=3

----------


## Веснушка

Оль, по первой ссылке конечно все прекрасно....но: если ты живешь в глухой деревне))))).....было бы смешно, если б не было так печально... из всего того что там написано, у нас лично есть только яйца, и то я на 100% не могу утрвеждать, что они прям органические.... варить костный бульон из магазинного и рыночного мяса я ваще уже года два не рискую... и уберечь ребенка от сладостей если ты все время с ним, и ходишь в магазин тоже с ним, практически нереально... а то что у нас в магазинах продают под видом масла, и маслом то по сути не назовешь, хотя гошан его периодами ест по полпачки сразу. короче, остается только на солнце гулять)))

----------


## olga_s

там в сообществе спрашивали автора - где она покупает продукты - она ответила, что везде, только этикетки читает, живет в Москве. молочку ей из деревни привозят.. у нас это тож организовать можно) мясо вот сложнее. но возможно. хлеб она либо рижский , либо бородинский берет. от сладостей старших детей отучила, младших уже не приучала... короче, надо заниматься питанием...

----------


## Веснушка

надо, да... мы очень много гадостей едим...

----------


## kiara

Да кто ж поспорит, что органические продукты-это здорово)
Но для меня лично, многое в этих рассуждениях спорно. Про костный бульон, например...У меня даже бабушка отродясь не варила бульон с костей-только овощной, а уж отварное мясо клалось в супницу при подаче.И я так делаю дома (и монтессорикам так готовят, пригрозила повару, что уволю нафик)))). 
Ну вот брать молочку из деревни отлично, мы так и делали очень долго. Но абсолютно всех кур колят, даже в домашних хозяйствах, ибо иначе они просто от стадии цыпленка не выживают. Это должно быть 100% замкнутое хозяйство, чтоб получить чистые поголовья. 
Ну а семена? Мы уже обсуждали эту тему...А ГМО?
Я так внимательно читаю все ярлыки, как Войну и мир не читала)))))
А вот у Ника как были здоровые зубы с рождения, так и есть. А у Ку как появилось пятно, так и испортило нам чуток жизнь.  У мужа зубы плохие, у меня тоже не айс вот прям. С Ником питалась нормально, но и кепчуп и даже, прости Господи, предшественников "ролтона" ела))), с Ку уж как я правильно кушала-жила...
Хлеб не вопрос печь самой. Но вопрос в качестве муки, то есть тех же семян...И КАК их взращивали, сыпали ли что в землю...
Для меня не кушать чипсы, сахар и иже с этим - нормально. Не давать детям - вдвойне нормально. Но это не решает проблему, по-видимому, корень зла сидит где-то глубже...
Кстати, о пастах - я долгое время чистила зубы мисваком, сейчас отказалась...эмаль истончилась и зубы стали оооочень чувствительны, я реально боюсь уже, что дальше будет! Спец. "химические" пасты принесли реальное облегчение (Сплатовские и Ренесанс)
Сейчас Курапрокс взяла.
У Ку Сплат и РОКС. Вот хочу Хаушку взять.

----------


## kiara

> там в сообществе спрашивали автора - где она покупает продукты - она ответила, что везде, только этикетки читает, живет в Москве. ...


Если речь о Евгении Ктиторской, то она не в России живет....

----------


## olga_s

не, не о Евгении. спрашивали у Марии, хозяйки сайта про натуральное питание. у её сына тож проблемы с зубами начались и она стала искать информацию про холистическую стоматологию.

----------


## olga_s

ну понятно, что на 100% экологически чистым своё питание без машины времени сделать невозможно))) но ведь надо к этому стремиться)) если есть альтернатива: яйца магазинные или яйца деревенские - лучше последние купить)

----------


## kiara

> кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает про холистическую стоматологию?


Знать-то знаю...а вот найти реально врачей, которые это практикуют, я не смогла...*я вообще думаю, что у нас стоматологов нет таких в принципе, обычных соматиков то не найти...)
В Швейцарии есть)
Нашла хорошую страховую компанию в Израиле, которая обеспечит прием на обследование по всем канонам холистики и первичное консультирование. Но ценааааа, меня пока пугает (она реально не реальная, простите за тавтологию).
*компания действительно хорошая, мои друзья возили дочь в клинику через них, там им сняли онкодиагноз, и в целом, за 1,5 года проблема была решена.

----------


## kiara

Оля, я вот думаю, что лечиться с помощью питания - возможно! И даже нужно!
Но иногда не оправданно, ибо "поздно пить боржоми" бывает(((( честно - вот в вопросе с зубами у Ку, я реально испугалась и была готова и согласна на план реабилитации врачей, нежели бы мне5 предложили изменить и без того хороший рацион и наблюдать, как зубки восстанавливаются, но при этом могут превратиться в пеньки, хотя корень и будет защищен....возможно...а возможно, что у нас и не вышло бы этого...какой-то жуткий выбор...Не дай Бог! 
Безусловно - питаться хорошо и полезно- это лучше, чем абы как и позволять появляться на столе всяким чипсам, конфетам из заменителей и газировкам...
*пойду еще почитаю сайт, познавательный, спасибо за наводку!

----------


## olga_s

да, Оксан, зубы у детей - это, действительно, страшно(((

давайте коллективно придумаем стратегию изменения своего питания!!! вот, например, как избавиться от белого хлеба? ну понятно, что батон заменяем кислым магазинным (рижский, бородинский) или самопечным. а как же блинчики? пироги? может можно какую-то муку другую (полезную типа) использовать?

----------


## olga_s

девочки, кто знает, где у нас продают цельнозерновую муку?

----------


## kiara

У нас-это в городе?
В городе-не видела нигде)
В ин-не много где можно купить с доставкой.
Блинчики можно из гречневой муки-вкусно тоже! Из кукурузной, но я "начитавшись", что вся кукуруза гмо - не хочу пробовать)
Вот когда я стала пробовать сыроедить, проблема хлеба отпала сама собой)))) Не все у меня разделяют мой "энузазизм" (с), да и я не 100% сырой рацион поедаю, однако, именно в белом хлебе проблемы нет вообще! Никто про него и не вспоминает) Для сливочного масла отлично подходит любой "черный" хлеб, с цельным зерном, нам кажется, это еще вкуснее.
Пироги у нас стали редки) Остались на Пасху и Рождество. В остальное время чудесно живем без них)

----------


## polya

Оксана, еще раз спрошу: чем плох фтор-лак (ты его упоминула в посте выше)? Мы серебрение отмели, глубоуое фторирование, ликвид которое, мы не высидим, и нам предложили фтор-лак, как вариант... Читала. что фтор в избытке вреден. но лак не пьют же.

----------


## kiara

Кать, прости - не заметила вопрос.
Насчет "плох", наверно и не плох, но врачи говорят, что не слишком эффективен...Но пробовать стОит, мне кажется. Я говорила с врачами в Москве о многом,они, конечно, пользу лака не отметают, но сказали,что гарантии хоть какой-то этот метод, увы,не даст- тут уже конкретно от состояния зубиков ребенка зависит. А вот ликвид, это да - гораздо выше эффективность и они могут прогнозировать некий эффект...
*но я для себя уже сделала вывод,что в стоматологии у нас в  стране все тааааак субъективно!

----------


## kiara

А насчет вреден,тут палка о двух концах....
Вот мы загерметизировали фисуры у Ку, герметик - это есс-но, не натуральное вещество...Но я опускаю возможную не пользу от этого, чем тот вред, который, не дай Бог, причинит кариес ребенку. И полученную дозу мед.препарата для седации я тоже "простила", в сравнении с тем ужасом, который мог бы быть от лечения зубов у Ку сейчас...Так что,вопрос о вреде-пользе, такой он риторический выходит...

----------


## polya

Оксан, вы получается молочный зуб герметизировали? нам просто врач говорил, что это оправдано только для постоянных зубов, вроде как на молочных он со временем не так герметичен становится (не помню почему). мы у старшего хотели сделать. А с младшим даже не вариант: у нас дисплазия эмали на 2-х верхних пятерках, но на них ни герметик, ни пломбы держаться не будут - эмаль вся слезла и у них поверхность как у губки.

Нам фтор-лак помогает кстати вроде. Но мы сами дома мажем по схеме первый мес - каждую неделю, потом через 2 недели, раз в месяц. Сушим феном. А в больнице не получилось вообще - он орал ужасно, сопли-слюни и в итоге все зубы мокрые были и лак не схватывался.

Еще мы 2 мес как кальций жидкий пьем+цинк+магний - т-т-т. эмаль получше стала. новых очагов нет и ухудшений пока тоже.

----------


## kiara

Кать,вот посмотри, что пишут врачи там, где делали мы http://www.dentalfantasy.ru/faq/sealants/
Мы поставили герметики на поверхности жевательных зубов,  еще и потому, что два из них слегка начал поедать кариес-вообще еле различимо, их шлифанули и загерметизировали.
Кстати, насчет "недержания" вертикальных пломб - опять таки в ДФ (дентал фентази) совершенно гарантированно заявляют, что держаться любые пломбы и на любых зубах, все дело лишь в том КАКИЕ материалы и КАК работать. В идеале - не должно быть слюны, ну и поверхность зуба должна быть достаточной для пломбы. У Ку, например, так и хотели - убрать с эмали повреждения (два передних резца), но когда все подчистили, оказалось, что зубной ткани маловато - поставили коронки.

----------

